# Tires on truck



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

not for your truck but the principal is the same. check it out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3ccAkvP1i0


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

So your saying go with 265 ??? 35 are way too big.. And I think 285 are also too big?????


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

This is her


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Here is a cool tire size calculator. Type in the stock size and then the optional sizes and it will tell you the differences.

http://www.1010tires.com/Tools/Tire-Size-Calculator


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Maintenance 6 said:


> Here is a cool tire size calculator. Type in the stock size and then the optional sizes and it will tell you the differences.
> 
> http://www.1010tires.com/Tools/Tire-Size-Calculator


All this tells me is that I can't put them on, the original stock is 225/75/16 I am looking for 265/70/17 it's lifted and would look crazy dumb with 225 on it...


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

So put on whatever you want. The site only tells you what the difference is. Curious as to why you came on here to ask???


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have on there now 35/12.5/17 there way too much.. Too big!!!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Either go with smaller tires or different gears. For 35's, you should be running around 4.56 gears....4.10 would work but your engine will be on the low side of the sweat spot.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

What if I go to 265 tire do I still have to re- gear


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry....but 265 means nothing to me....I'm old school....I think of tires in terms of diameter....translation...inches as measured from one side to the other.

If you want to know what you 'should' be running....look at the owners manual.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

They are 31/70/17 the owners manual wants me to put 225/70/16 that would look bad with it lifted???


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Well....you have to make a choice....do you want your mall crawler to look cool, or do you want your power back?

If you want the big tires...you have to re-gear.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I want the 31" which is smaller u think I need to still re- gear it???


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

ddawg16 said:


> Sorry....but 265 means nothing to me....I'm old school....I think of tires in terms of diameter....translation...inches as measured from one side to the other.
> 
> If you want to know what you 'should' be running....look at the owners manual.


265 is the measurement of the section width, so the tire would be 265mm wide. The 75 is the sidewall height, expressed as a percentage. So the sidewall is 75 percent of the section width, or 198.75mm. So, to find out the height, we would take the section width, multiply it by the sidewall height, divide by 50, multiply by 25.4 to convert into inches, and add the rim height, which is 16 inches. So a tire sized 265/75R16 would measure 31.65 inches, approximately. 

What could be simpler?


----------

